# [Erfahrungsbericht] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE



## WallaceXIV (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Vorwort*

 Fairer Weise muss man sagen, dass bei den durchgeführten  Netzteil-Tests kein professionelles Messequipment zum Einsatz kommt und  auch die Testbedingungen zum Teil abweichen. Genaue Aussagen zur  Effizienz, Spannungsstabilität unter Last, Restwelligkeit etc. sind  derzeit nicht möglich. Dennoch wird versucht jeden Test so genau wie  möglich durchzuführen um einen Eindruck der Qualität des Netzteils zu  vermitteln. Geeignete Messgeräte sind leider sehr teuer und können nur  nach und nach beschafft werden, solange sind die Tests eher eine Art  detailierter Erfahrungsbericht.
*

Gliederung:*


 *Danksagung*
*Einleitung
*
* Zahlen und Fakten*
* Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
* Äußere Eindrücke*
*Innenraum und Technik*
* Messungen*
*Messmethodik*
*Spannungsmessung*
*Effizienz*
*Lautstärke und Temperaturen
*
 
* Fazit*
*1. Danksagung*

Super Flower war so großzügig mir Ihr brandneues Golden Green PRO SF-650P14XE Ver. 2.92 zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ich bedanke mich, an dieser Stelle, für das in mich gesetzte Vertrauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *2. Einleitung*

Super Flower bietet mit der Golden Green PRO Serie einen preiswerten Einstieg in den 80 Gold Plus Club. Die neuen Boliden wollen, vor allem durch Leistung, glänzen. Der Hersteller verzichtet auf jeglichen Schnick Schnack und kann somit hohe Effizienz zum kleinen Preis anbieten. Ob sich der Kauf lohnt erfahren Sie in diesem Review.

*3. Zahlen und Fakten*

Widmen wir uns zunächst den Daten. Eine Nennleistung von 650W sind für die meisten High-Endsysteme ausreichend, nur  einige Multi GPU Lösungen verlangen etwas mehr Leistung,  allerdings stellt dies die Ausnahme dar. Die durchschnittliche Effizienz wird mit 89% angegeben. Das Super Flower besitzt einen 20+4 poligen Mainboard-Anschluss und einen 4+4 Pin Prozessor Stecker. Für die Versorgung der Grafikbeschleuniger dienen zwei rote 6 Pin und zwei 6+2 Pin Anschlüsse. Acht SATA und sieben IDE, sowie ein Floppy Stecker sind mehr als ausreichend. Super Flower gibt den Standbyverbrauch mit unter einem Watt an. Das  SF-650P14XE ist mit einem Über- bzw. Unterlastungsschutz, einem  Überspannungsschutz und einer Kurzschlusssicherung ausgestattet.  Ein Überstromschutz ist nicht nötig, da es sich um eine Single Rail Technik handelt, bei der es nur eine +12V (54A) Schiene gibt. Japanische Kondensatoren und "Cool MOS" Transistoren von Infineon runden  das Paket ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*4. Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Ein Schmetterling ziert die Verpackung, welche, passend zum Name und der Zertifizierung, in schwarz und gold gehalten ist. Es befinden sich alle nötigen Informationen und technischen Spezifikationen auf dem Karton. Das Netzteil selbst wurde sicher in Luftpolster Folie verpackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der Lieferumfang umfasst eine Anleitung in Englisch, Deutsch und Chinesisch, vier silberne Thumbsrews und ein schwarzes Kaltgerätekabel. Extras kann man bei dem veranschlagtem Preis nicht erwarten, sind aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*5. Äußere Eindrücke*

Das Design der Stromversorgungseinheit wirkt eher schlicht. Sie ist komplett in schwarz gehalten und der schwarz-transparente Lüfter sehen gut aus. Einzig die Wulst an Kabeln schreckt etwas ab, allerdings sind alle Kabel gesleevt und sind sehr gut verlegbar. Wenn man es geschickt anstellt sollten die Kabel den Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht behindern. Auf Kabelausziehhilfen, an den Molex Steckern, wurde ebenfalls nicht verzichtet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Die Abmaße betragen 180mm in der Länge, 150mm in der Breite und 86mm in der Höhe. Das Gewicht beträgt etwas weniger als 2,5 kg. Die Kabel sind ausreichend lang.


*6. Innenraum und Technik*

Die bereits angesprochene einzige 12V Schiene liefert satte 54A. Sowohl Single Rail als auch Multi Rail Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile und sind wohl mehr eine Frage des Glaubens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Super Flower stellt ihre Technik auch für andere Hersteller zur Verfügung. Das hier verwendete Layout kommt unter anderem auch bei der NZXT HALE90 Serie zum Einsatz (LLC-M-090612 REV: B). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Es kommen durchweg Hochleistungskondensatoren von Nippon Chemicon zum Einsatz, welche bis 105° spezifiziert sind. Primärseitig werden zwei 270µF Kondensatoren bei 400V verwendet. Es wird eine grüne hochwertige Platine verwendet. Das Netzteil verfügt über ein DC-DC Design, was bedeutet das es sich um ein +12V Netzteil handelt, welches durch zwei kleinere Einheiten (+3,3V und 5V) ergänzt wurde. Der 12V Output wird durch die Infineon MOSFET Transistoren geregelt. Zwei große Passivkühlkörper kümmern sich um die Wärmeabfuhr. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Das Super Flower Netzteil macht insgesamt einen sehr aufgeräumten Eindruck. Die Verarbeitung, innen sowie außen, ist gut. An Schrumpfschläuche und Kabelbinder wurde gedacht und es wurde wenig Klebstoff zur Fixierung von Bauteilen verwendet.

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 

 Der Lüfter stammt vom Hersteller Zaward (RL4T B1402512M). Der 140mm Lüfter ist doppelt-kugelgelagert und wird temperaturabhängig geregelt.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​
*7. Messungen*

*7.1 Messmethodik*

Jeder Wert ist das arithmetische Mittel aus fünf Messwerten. Dabei kommen ein Digitus ATX Netzteil-Tester mit LCD und ein Energiemessgerät der Firma EAXUS zum Einsatz.

Mit folgendem Testsystem wurden die Messungen durchgeführt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Alle Stromsparmodi, wurden im BIOS deaktiviert. Der Prozessor wurde von  2,8GHZ auf rund 3,6GHZ übertaktet. Die Grafikkarte läuft mit Standardtakt. Die restlichen  Komponenten können der Tabelle entnommen werden. 

*7.2 Spannungsmessung*

Die Spannungsmessungen ergaben folgende Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Alle getesteten Spannungen liegen innerhalb der Toleranzen, wenngleich auch die +12V Spannungen recht hoch sind. Das Power Good Signal kommt beim Super Flower am Schnellsten. Während des Tests gab es keine Abstürze oder Anzeichen von Instabilität.

*7.3 Effizienz*

Um die Effizienz der Testkandidaten zu vergleichen werden verschiedene Lastzustände erzeugt. Exakt definierte Lastzustände sind ohne eine Chroma-Teststation leider nicht möglich. Getestet wurde der Verbrauch im Windows Leerlauf,  mit einer Prozessorauslastung von 100% und mit einer vollständigen  Auslastung des gesamten Systems.

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der Standbyverbrauch von unter einem Watt konnte im Test nicht bestätigt werden, dennoch liegt es bei guten 3W. Im Idle zeigt das Energiemessgerät durchschnittlich ca. 142W, damit liegt es gleich auf mit dem GX600 von Gougar. Bei Vollauslastung des Systems erreicht das Super Flower einen guten Wert mit durchschnittlich 475W.

*7.4 Lautstärke und Temperaturen*

Der Test der Geräuschentwicklung beziehungsweise der Wärmeentwicklung  basiert auf einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung, da hierzu noch keine Messgeräte  vorhanden sind.

Das Betriebsgeräusch bei maximaler Belastung ist nahezu unhörbar. Störende Geräusche sind während der Tests nicht aufgetreten. Auch nach Vollauslastung wurde es maximal  handwarm.​*8. Fazit*

Es werden durchweg gute, wenn auch nicht sehr gute Werte erzielt. Das Kaufargument Nummer Eins, ist der Preis, aber auch die Leistung passt. Einzig das Kabelmanagement fehlt, trotzdem erhält man mit dem Golden Green PRO SF-650P14XE ein starken Begleiter im PC Alltag. Wenn Sie auf der Suche nach einem leisen, günstigen und auch leistungsstarken Netzteil sind, greifen Sie zum SF-650P14XE. Der Preis liegt derzeit bei ca. 90 Euro.
​


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Thema ist nun öffentlich. Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## Shi (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Schönes Review, wie ist denn die Lötqualität?


----------



## WallaceXIV (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Danke! Ich war überrascht, ist alles sehr gut verarbeitet und auch die Lötqualität ist gut.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Uhh, Superblume.
Liegt das an unserem Rechner hier auf der Arbeit oder fehlt da nicht irgendwie
Das Testsystem?
In wiefern hast du das NT denn ausgelastet bzw wie hoch war der Maximalverbrauch?


----------



## poiu (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Hi 

schöner Bericht, wollte nur sagen das der Fehler mit dem Bildern wieder da ist Oo wenn ich drauf klick seh ich nix


----------



## WallaceXIV (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Uhh, Superblume.
> Liegt das an unserem Rechner hier auf der Arbeit oder fehlt da nicht irgendwie
> Das Testsystem?
> In wiefern hast du das NT denn ausgelastet bzw wie hoch war der Maximalverbrauch?



Also bei mir wird alles angezeigt, das Testsystem ist eine Tabelle. Probleme mit den Bildern gab es schonmal, ich werde mal einen Mod beauftragen. Der Prozessor wurde mit Prime vollausgelastet, sprich alle vier Kerne auf 100%. Bei der Vollauslastung kam dann der Furry Cube noch mit dazu, sodas die Grafikkarte auch zu 100% ausgelastet war.




poiu schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> schöner Bericht, wollte nur sagen das der Fehler mit dem Bildern wieder da ist Oo wenn ich drauf klick seh ich nix



Danke.  Das mit den Bildern ist ärgerlich, ich weiß aber nicht woran es liegen könnte. Ich kümmere mich mal darum.


----------



## GoZoU (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Danke.  Das mit den Bildern ist ärgerlich, ich weiß aber nicht woran es liegen könnte. Ich kümmere mich mal darum.



Der Fehler lag im Album, in welchem die Bilder liegen. Dieses war als "Privat" erstellt worden - jetzt sollte alles gehen .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ile (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Cooles Review!  Jetzt müsstest du nur die Lüfter-upms angeben, dann wär ich zufrieden.


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*



ile schrieb:


> Cooles Review!  Jetzt müsstest du nur die Lüfter-upms angeben, dann wär ich zufrieden.



Danke! 

Ich werde meine Messgeräte stetig erweitern.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Sieht ja garnicht schlecht aus, Auge in Auge mit dem Cougar.
Hast da das NT gestellt bekommen oder hast du selber aus dem Handel bezogen und den Betrag erstattet bekommen?


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sieht ja garnicht schlecht aus, Auge in Auge mit dem Cougar.
> Hast da das NT gestellt bekommen oder hast du selber aus dem Handel bezogen und den Betrag erstattet bekommen?



Es fehlen natürlich wichtige Messwerte, wie Ripple&Noise und die genaue Effizienz, Spannungen unter Last aber es ist definitiv kein schlechtes Netzteil.

Zur zweiten Frage: Ich habe Kontakte.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Es geht einfach darum ob es ein "verbessertes Sondermodell" sein könnte.


----------



## poiu (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

du meinst Golden Sample


----------



## Schnitzel (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Sozusagen.
Wäre auf jeden Fall nicht das erste mal.


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Es geht einfach darum ob es ein "verbessertes Sondermodell" sein könnte.



Nein das Netzteil ist so wie man es im Laden zu kaufen gibt. "Von der Stange" quasi.


----------



## poiu (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

also wird du von einen Shop unterstützt wie klutten?


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Nein habs direkt vom Hersteller, aber warum sollten sie ein "Extra Super Gut Modell" an einen kleinen Tester wie mich schicken, ich frag aber gern nochmal nach.


----------



## Shi (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Und wieso sollte das SF zwingend schlechter sein als das Cougar?


----------



## Schnitzel (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Sagt keiner.
Aber a wäre das nicht das erste mal das ein Hersteller Geräte mit selektierten Bauteilen als review- muster verschickt, b ist mir der Gedanke wegen der guten Lötqualität gekommen und c bin ich ehrlich gesagt nach der Aktion im NT-Thread gegenüber SF voreingenommen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Welche Aktion meinst du?


----------



## Schnitzel (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] Super Flower Golden Green Pro SF-650P14XE*

Lies mal ab hier und folgende oder such in dem Thread nach Superflower.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...netzteildiskussionsthread-34.html#post1952013


----------

